# A Republican member of Congress faces probe posing with AR in his office



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

U.S. congressman who posed with gun in office could face probe

Oh, my gosh.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

And the anti gun beat goes on............


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

This news item seems to have gone gun forum viral.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The article says the AR is non-functional, but then in some places even the facsimile of a gun (or explosive device) is a crime.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

What's funny about this "Probe" about a supposedly illegal item being displayed in D.C. Is that when David Gregory displayed an illegal 30 round magazine on national TV, in D.C. when he was bullying Wayne LaPierre in an interview just after Sandy Hook...there was NO probe, no charges filed by the D.C. police...Hmmmm..very strange. Oh Yeah, he's a Democrat.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

At the bottom of the source article it does mention Gregory having a "scrape" with police over the mag issue.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shootbrownelk:


> What's funny about this "Probe" about a supposedly illegal item being displayed in D.C. Is that when David Gregory displayed an illegal 30 round magazine on national TV, in D.C. when he was bullying Wayne LaPierre in an interview just after Sandy Hook...there was NO probe, no charges filed by the D.C. police...Hmmmm..very strange. Oh Yeah, he's a Democrat.


Very good! I'm glad someone else remembered that.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

desertman said:


> shootbrownelk:
> 
> Very good! I'm glad someone else remembered that.


 Amazing...at my age I can't even remember what I had for breakfast this morning.


----------

